# Renewing CSV without job offer



## CBM (Apr 20, 2016)

My initial CSV (valid for 12 months) is about to expire but I still don't have a job or job offer. Is it possible to renew in RSA??

Has anyone successfully renewed in RSA?

Please assist


----------



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

Unfortunately renewal is not possible without employment offer/contract.

But there are exceptions of course: CSV for the occupations listed under the category of life and earth sciences and academics and researchers.

So if your CSV falls under the above listed exceptions, then you can safely renew it, but if not, then tough luck mate.

What stopped you from securing an employment, if i may ask?


----------



## ottongeke (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi CBM, there is a possibility for you if you have skills in more than one area listed on the government gazette.

I know a friend who had a 12-month csv, but could not find employment. 4 weeks to the end of the CSV, he applied through a "TRV change of existing conditions" to convert his CSV into a new category. Of course, he had a letter from his professional body listing three areas in which he had skills. He got a new 12-month CSV! What is your situation?


----------



## CBM (Apr 20, 2016)

Been trying to apply online so many times but nothing yet.


----------



## CBM (Apr 20, 2016)

I can only apply with 1 category in which I qualify.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

CBM said:


> My initial CSV (valid for 12 months) is about to expire but I still don't have a job or job offer. Is it possible to renew in RSA??
> 
> Has anyone successfully renewed in RSA?
> 
> Please assist


No, sorry. It is my understanding that you get one chance only. I've heard of people applying under a different critical skills category and getting another year to find work, but the deal is that if you can't find work in 12 months, your skills weren't that critical after all.


----------

